# Maxxair Vents For Ob



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

I have done a search for what color to go with and can't really find anything related to colors. I see they are on sale at a couple online dealers and not sure which 'white' is the correct white to get for my OB. There is translucent white and shell white. Which color looks best?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought the white for my trailer. I live in central Illinois, so we have a mix of hot and cool camping weather. If you live in a warmer climate, you may want to consider the smoke color, to cut down on heat from sunlight (kinda the same idea as window tinting).

But the Maxair vents are nice. We leave the roof vents open 24/7, unless we have the furnace or the A/C running.

Mike


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you know which 'white' though? Was it shell white, or translucent white?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Spaulding said:


> Do you know which 'white' though? Was it shell white, or translucent white?


We just got the translucent white...seems to match pretty well.
Bob


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

We selected the smoke color for our Sidney. Of all the colors it looked the best to us. The guy at Camping World said the smoke is the only color made from LEXAN making them more resistant to hail, rocks, and any other flying debris than the standard high density polyethylene . This is why they cost a little more. I called MAXXAIR to verify the LEXAN story and yes he's right.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

We didn't have a choice. Our dealer installs Maxxair vents on every unit before it leaves their yard.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

If we ever need to buy vent covers again I will buy the ones that can be opened up to clean the leaves and junk from the vent screen. I know Camco makes one that the front opens so you don't need to unbolt the whole cover. Two options below;

http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...;ProductId=2190
or
http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...;ProductId=2191


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

dancinmon said:


> If we ever need to buy vent covers again I will buy the ones that can be opened up to clean the leaves and junk from the vent screen. I know Camco makes one that the front opens so you don't need to unbolt the whole cover. Two options below;
> 
> http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...;ProductId=2190
> or
> http://www.camco.net/Menu.cfm?SupCategoryI...;ProductId=2191


MAXXAIR has them!!









http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...=34447:src=CROS


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

I just installed two translucent white Max Air covers on out OB last week. took about 20 minutes to do each one.

Stan


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

White is opaque and translucent is, well, translucent.









I have one MaxxAir and two Camco. I do not like the Camco as much as the MaxxAir. Given the choice, I'd replace the Camco's ASAP with MaxxAirs. (And I bought the special brackets for the MaxxAir and they are cool!)


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> White is opaque and translucent is, well, translucent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the new brackets be retrofitted to existing MassAirs?


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> White is opaque and translucent is, well, translucent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the new brackets be retrofitted to existing MassAirs?
[/quote]

Yes. According to info on their website they utilize the existing holes.

http://www.maxxair.com/products/MaxxBracket.aspx


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I installed the translucent white ones on my OB a year ago, and they are great. Like others, I leave the vents open all year. Once in a while I remove the screens from the ceiling vent and clean out the stuff that found its way in. But the only change I did to the installation is I replaced all the bolts with stainless steel ones, using nylock nuts as opposed to the ones that came in the package.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

shaela21 said:


> I installed the translucent white ones on my OB a year ago, and they are great. Like others, I leave the vents open all year. Once in a while I remove the screens from the ceiling vent and clean out the stuff that found its way in. But the only change I did to the installation is I replaced all the bolts with stainless steel ones, using nylock nuts as opposed to the ones that came in the package.


MAXXAIR indicates they use aluminum brackets and stainless steel hardware. The 3 I installed had SS.


----------



## davidtinahawley (Aug 14, 2007)

Plastic lasts longest in the darkest colors [i.e. black]. This is because it blocks the uv rays more completely. This reduces the embrittlement effect.

I see where Maxxair has black and some other dark colors as well.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just wanted to ask a question. What is the point for the maxxair?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

People are saying that they leave he vents open 24/7. Thats fine, but even when towing? That seems like it would allow a lot of road grime, dust, etc in. Does that seem to be a problem.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Spaulding said:


> I have done a search for what color to go with and can't really find anything related to colors. I see they are on sale at a couple online dealers and not sure which 'white' is the correct white to get for my OB. There is translucent white and shell white. Which color looks best?


Translucent to me means see-through. I just got done installing 3 of the translucents on my 23krs and they are definitely more white than anything. I bought the translucents because the whites were out of stock at the Campingworld store I visited.

They look fine if you are on the fence about which color to get.


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

We installed 3 white ones on our 26 rks. They are nice, made it through 5 hailstorms so far.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Most people install these covers for:

Leaving vents open in rain
Leaving vents open in storage
Extra protection against breakage from storms
Extra protection against leaving open during travel
and I suppose...other reasons too!

They are great. I just bought a MaxxAir model 800 to put over my FanTasTic Fan as well. They are all white.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> People are saying that they leave he vents open 24/7. Thats fine, but even when towing? That seems like it would allow a lot of road grime, dust, etc in. Does that seem to be a problem.


We have now traveled a little over 6500 miles since June 1 all with the vents open. Dirt and dust has not been a problem.


----------

